
A student claims to have replicated the full size version of OpenAI's GPT-2 - yeldarb
https://twitter.com/jonathanfly/status/1136705747235037185
======
yeldarb
I thought his manifesto on Medium was pretty thought-provoking. I would
identify as a curious-hacker.

The bit about the human-blockchain of trust being the best defense against
babbling language models made me wonder whether that would force us to go back
to a time before the Internet when there were gatekeepers of information.

For instance, if the web were flooded with false claims created by bots, would
a claim like this particular one even get any attention? It is coming from an
unknown entity, after all.

